# Adventure Bound TV Show



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I stumbled across this show last night (Thursday 8pm) on TVS / Channel 31 Sydney and I also believe its on in Melbourne and Adelaide as well.

http://www.adventurebound.com.au

The show last night was all about fishing for kingies off Jervis Bay NSW. In the 10 minutes of the show that I caught, he hooked up to several massive hoods that busted him off, and he finally landed one mega kingie of around 140cm. Jeez those big kings go hard!!!

Its a well presented, nicely produced show, so if you get the chance, check it out!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I like the sound of this show Davey, not sure if we get it here in Canberra. I had a look at 'Hook Line and Sinker' for the first time at Leigh's place on Wednesday - I have to say it is the opposite of what you described for Adventure Bound, and is possibly the worst fishing show I've seen. It seems like they've grabbed two blokes off the street, put rods in their hands and dressed them up in the sponsors product, and told them to talk as much rubbish as they can for 30 minutes :roll:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

TVS is free to air community television and can be picked up in Sydney/Melb and Adelaide and possibly in regional areas as well (not sure)

Its located at channel 31 UHF - most people dont realise its there but every telly can pick it up.

Most of the other crap on TVS isnt worth a pinch of sh*t (think SBS 15 years ago), but this show was a cracker!


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I've caught this on tv once, thanks for reminding me.

May purchase the dvd.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been singing the praises of this show to anyone that will listen for a while now!

The shows on the kingies were exceptional, I couldn't believe watching the spray coming off those guides as those big hoods ran! There was an episode in series 1 where he got a 60lb king in Pt Augusta.

My beautiful girlfriend bought me season 1 on DVD, it's a lot more pleasant experience than the grainy Ch31 vision.

Stick it in your diary everyone- just before lost on Thursdays!!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I accidentally caught this show at 11:30 today and it was awesome.

They were spinning for yellowfin tuna off the rocks at Norfolk Island with 2500-sized spinning reels and some great kingies caught off the rocks as well. A large hooked hoodlum had swum underneath the ledge they were fishing off so one of his mates jumped in without goggles or snorkel and chased it back out! Crazy stuff and they managed to land it in the end :twisted:

Will definitely catch this show again.

On the TVS channel and showing at 20:00 this Thursday, followed by 16:30 on Saturday and 11:30 on Sunday.

Marty


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I've been watching the show for the past 2years and love it, I would have to say its the best fishing show I have seen. Very informative and none of "look at me I'm the best fisherman" crap you get on some shows.

The website's not bad but they don't update very much.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

same as gonefishin i've watched it religiousle for that long. Also tonight at eight thirty on that channel is 100% pure fishing which is also a good show. Not quite as good as adventure bound though.

Cheers


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

They ran the Fishin Trip series on TVS too for a while, they usually repeat things several times a week so you nearly always get a few chances to see things. Wonder if it's on Aurora (Foxtel) as this channel seems to show similar community based stuff?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

zipper said:


> same as gonefishin i've watched it religiousle for that long. Also tonight at eight thirty on that channel is 100% pure fishing which is also a good show. Not quite as good as adventure bound though.
> 
> Cheers


Watch that too but I nearly always mute the bugger Jason annoys me.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Every time the AB boys say "snapper snatcher" my GF cracks up! We also have a game to pre-empt them says "and there's the circle hook- right in the corner of the mouth!"

I've bought a number of their DVD's, I think alongside the fishing DVD they're the best show going.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep i have been watching Adventure bound for the past few years and It is one of the best fishing shows going around very informative detailing techniques and baiting up up for particular species. I used to watch fishing trip as well adn I'm with you Kelly every time jason kennedy spoke the mute button was pressed :lol: :lol: :lol: besides that it also had its good points.

Cheers Milt,


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Squidder said:


> I like the sound of this show Davey, not sure if we get it here in Canberra. I had a look at 'Hook Line and Sinker' for the first time at Leigh's place on Wednesday - I have to say it is the opposite of what you described for Adventure Bound, and is possibly the worst fishing show I've seen. It seems like they've grabbed two blokes off the street, put rods in their hands and dressed them up in the sponsors product, and told them to talk as much rubbish as they can for 30 minutes :roll:


For some reason this show has expanded massively. It started out as a Tassie only show, got a little sponsorship and took off on a road trip around australia in a $3000 commodore and now they have enough of an audience that they are giving away a brand new car this series and they fly around the country to film their fishing segments.
The guys hosting it are/were a newsreader and a weatherman for one of the regional stations here. I think they learnt how to fish as the film the show.
The best thing I've seen them do is catch fish by trolling lures behind a remote control boat. Funny, but they weren't catching the big ones.

Now, we just need to work out how to get Ch 31 down here.


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep, great show I just pick it up at Albion Park (Illawarra).

There are some good shows on there Just before "Adventure bound" is 4WD TV and there are a couple of hot rod shows on at other times as well. But as said the reception is pretty fuzzy, wish they would go digital.

Swampy


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQLXwJMAACTfgAAQU4H5EqAAGAA/59+AIACIEqjQ0DT1NAAA0ASpoTQ0nplNGmTRhDZTgjU8mDuNdCCZqmTu2kSssU0Yiz4oHxoh6XDFl6s8s91Mb45IkxZoN7WIc4rExOQ8zHfGVbXlFstLBxHNSpEjQeQoPNowqhPitMJILrJNm7uUvFOEGDa912i43UTATgoIUHvgQOple/Y6DBSFx/F3JFOFCQAtfAkw


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

river to reef is OK but its on at a realy bad time 3:30 wednesday arvo yes i know its sad bbut i have memorised every fishing show on channel 31's times

ps. for those who are interested adventurebound is on at 8:02 tomorow (tuesday) and then they have repeats of that episode every week.

cheers


----------



## HoldYourHour (May 6, 2008)

Any TV shows worth catching in Qld (Brisbane)?


----------

